# Two plants need ID please



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I have two plants.. a Ludwigia the LFS identified as peruensis and an unidentified sword..

Have a look.. I have more photos if it's not obvious what these are..

First the Ludwigia:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/5/0/5/8/IMG_0893_original.jpg

and the sword

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/files/5/0/5/8/IMG_0890_original.jpg


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Looks like ludwigia repens broad leaf, and an ozelot sword to me.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

I thought L. repens too, but never heard of 'broad leaf'. Just 'narrow leaf' which is just a hybrid with arcuata.

Thanks for the info.. if anyone else has a second opinion, chime in!


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I second the opinion that the Ludwigia is _Ludwegia repens_. But I think the sword is _Echinodorus rubin, _as an Ozelot sword has more mottled, spotted markings and Rubin is more red all over with lighter veins.

Ozelot- Tropica

Rubin- Tropica
IMHO


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree with the repens and rubin IDs.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks guys I was leaning towards rubin as well.


----------

